# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Private Ride MBJ  to Ocho Rios

## jomack

Greetings!
 Wondering if anyone can suggest a great private driver to take from the Airport to Ocho Rios, and 
approx rates, TIA

----------

